# Parkalgar racetrack investment



## johndb

Hi 
I am interested in talking to people who have invested in Parkalgar race track in Portugal.


----------



## threelabs

*Death of a Race Circuit*

Hi John,
I would be very careful, the circuit is in the hands of the recievers. I have been involved in motorsport for more years than I can remember. If the Nurburgring can go bust what chance does a circuit in the most westerly part of Europe stand.
The Portuguese public cannot afford to go to race meetings. The circuit even owes money to Bernie Ecclestone (how did that happen). I have been to the circuit and it is quite impressive from a race drivers perspective but that is about it, nothing else has materialised and is not likely to in the current economic situation. The problem is that for an enterprise like this to work it has to be running 7 days a week, that is just not going to happen. I used to organise a major European Race Championship ten years ago and even then the writing was on the wall for a lot of the circuits. We used to struggle to get entry's for Spanish rounds and Portamao is another days travel for the trucks. Unfortunately the circuit is just not viable without Government assistance and that is just not going to happen. Sorry to be the writer of gloom and doom, I hope I am wrong as I only live just over an hour away and it would be great to have a super facility like this just down the road.


----------



## johndb

hi Thanks for the reply, I appreciate the comments. Do you know of anyone who did invest in the Parkalgar apartments


----------



## oronero

To those that are curious about this I came across this link to the company trying to raise capital... New Investment release from ECV offering 75% profit in 3 years- Guaranteed | PRLog

Basically they were suggesting that 75% returns would be possible on investments after three years. I was particularly interested in the term 'reinvigorate projects' and the use of 'project stalling', trying to make it all sound normal!

I also recently heard on BBC Radio 4 about people falling for the amazing gains available by investing their money into 'carbon credits', gains mentioned were a more modest return. and though one chaps was pleased with the company he had invested in because he had seen a 45% growth on his money he was upset and would not invest any further money because he could not get his money out of the scheme. The company kept on stalling him, changing the dates to repay, finally they stopped communicating with him.

Take care people, with the banks offering very low interest rates, anybody offering figures that seem amazing should be viewed with caution.

There is money to be made in these difficult times, though it usually means you having to work for it...handing money over to others to make you richer...it just sits wrongly with me!


----------



## xabiaxica

johndb said:


> hi Thanks for the reply, I appreciate the comments. Do you know of anyone who did invest in the Parkalgar apartments


I'm curious as to why you want to talk to them.....


----------



## johndb

Hi
It would be nice to see what people have experienced so far. Were the agents or who ever good, worth going back to. Is it still available 
Basically all the info but with out the glossy sales web site or sales man.


----------



## canoeman

If you've invested and want to contact people to form a group fair enough, but invest with current situation you might just as well give your money away, more and far safer opportunities out there


----------



## siobhanwf

Why on earth invest in a company that sounds so dodgy


----------



## oronero

siobhanwf said:


> Why on earth invest in a company that sounds so dodgy


.
It's probably because they are massaging the human ego with a return of 75% in three years on investments of around E24,000.

Some say it's shrewd investment but I guess it depends if you are putting money in or using the funds.

My antenna are going crazy with warning signals but the human trait of 'greed' is good at blocking these signals out in some people. 

I feel that the rates are better on the roulette table, especially if you forget the potential green and go for either red or black. 

Best Of luck with your punt sir!


----------



## siobhanwf

oronero said:


> .
> 
> 
> I feel that the rates are better on the roulette table, especially if you forget the potential green and go for either red or black.
> 
> Best Of luck with your punt sir!


I doubt if i would take the risk but then some people are luckier than me 

good luck should you go down this road


----------



## oronero

siobhanwf said:


> I doubt if i would take the risk but then some people are luckier than me
> 
> good luck should you go down this road


*Siobhanwf*, I'm with you on that also, never been into gambling for gain... I have been to the horse races a few times and money placed on bets has been with the knowledge that once handed over it is lost. I work out my spend for the day, if I gain any advantage it is spent on more beer with with my friends. I don't go thinking that I will be richer at the end of it!


----------



## siobhanwf

with my luck the horse wouldn`t even get through the starting gate!!!


----------



## roquefort

johndb said:


> Hi
> I am interested in talking to people who have invested in Parkalgar race track in Portugal.


I did invest and would be interested in talking to anyone else invested there with a view to forming an investor group. John, do you have an email address where I can contact you?


----------



## PPashley

Since we are on the subject is anyone aware of any race circuits near Porto? I have a car I would like to exercise off the public roads. 

Thx


----------



## canoeman

Porto has thr Boa Vista Circuito da Boavista


----------



## johndb

Hi I tried to send a PM but not sure how to do this or if it actually was sent.
Can anyone advise


----------



## siobhanwf

johndb said:


> Hi I tried to send a PM but not sure how to do this or if it actually was sent.
> Can anyone advise




having made 5 posts you should now be able to PM :whoo:


----------



## johndb

Hi Its just I don't know how to sent a PM.I tried to look up how to PM but i could not find how.


----------



## canoeman

You click on the Dot next to persons name and it will give you the option to PM


----------



## dpoultney

Hi
I invested and would be interested in discussion group


----------



## roquefort

DPoultney, I am invested too. Please post an email address where I can contact you.


----------



## dpoultney

Can not establish best way of sending email address privately


----------



## roquefort

Seems you have to post more than 5 messages..........let's keep talking!


----------



## dpoultney

Received some communication recently but original marketers hard to track down !


----------



## roquefort

Yes, they seem to have done a runner. Did you buy through Saffron/ECV?


----------



## dpoultney

I did manage to trace the chap from ECV a number of months ago and he was of the opinion that provided Parkalgar got sorted and accommodation built then still fine!


----------



## roquefort

You should be able to post an email address now after all these posts!


----------



## siobhanwf

roquefort said:


> You should be able to post an email address now after all these posts!


No matter how many posts have been made you MAY NOT post email addresses on the open forum.

If you wish to contact another poster please us the PM (private message) system.


----------



## dpoultney

Please let me know how to do that


----------



## canoeman

You see button next to your name if you want to PM someone go to a post *they've made* click on the button one of the options is Send a private message to ------- click on that, takes you to PM section, give the message a title then write your message in box and send


----------



## dpoultney

Thanks Canoeman for the info


----------



## Celt

seems my mail address wont be displayed then, I have send friend requests to dpoultney and rochefort- in order we can discuss Saffron, EVC and Parkalgar/ Also Harte were involved in the buy backs along with Craig Higgins. From what I can see Paulo Peinhero boss of Parkalgar is denying any involvement with EVC but EVC say different. with EVC not honouring the buy backs it all very difficult. It appears the punter owe Parkalgar the balance or lose deposits. Hinges on the contract between the various companies methinks. Parkalgar has been reported as now being government owned with P Peinheiro still in charge.


----------



## roquefort

You will have to make a few more posts before you can send a PM. 
Your summary of the situation is about right. Unless we can get together as a group to put some pressure on P Pinheiro we will only have two choices: buy a property at a price which is probably way above what it is worth today or lose our deposit.
We also need to find out if we can take any legal action aginst EVC and get as many investors as possible involved.


----------



## Celt

*Parkalgar*



roquefort said:


> You will have to make a few more posts before you can send a PM.
> Your summary of the situation is about right. Unless we can get together as a group to put some pressure on P Pinheiro we will only have two choices: buy a property at a price which is probably way above what it is worth today or lose our deposit.
> We also need to find out if we can take any legal action aginst EVC and get as many investors as possible involved.


As far as I can tell ECV have no substance to the. Pail Staines will not correspond or answer phones. Late posting of accounts- its a £1.00 company. Whether a case could be made against the director I don't know but my gut feeling here is little or no money with him or ECV. I'm not sure how pressure can be put on Pinheiro unless the links can be proved between him and ECV, Harte Kevin Higgs. I do know that the money went to PARALGAR and he- Pinheiro then paid commissions to ECV (and elsewhere) and he was well aawre of the nature of the real deals. Also with the government owning Parkalgar pressure may be put on them through that route.
What is a PM and why do I have to make ore posts? All I want to do is help a pressure group if we can form one!


----------



## roquefort

PM=private message

It seems to be a rule of this board that you have to post 4 or 5 times before being allowed to PM.


----------



## Celt

OK thanks- I'm sure they have their reasons. Still I'd like to contribute to any intelligence available re Parkalgar and the ECV, Harte deposit buy-backs


----------



## roquefort

There is always strength in numbers so the more of us that can get together and share information etc. the better. We now have 3 of us on this board!


----------



## Celt

*Parkalger*

Latest. Parkalgar are now owned by Portugal Capital Ventures. The contracts in Portuguese appear to fall fowl of numerous rules in EU Directives 94/47 and EU 2008. 
Google EU directives for timeshare and fractional investments (I may the directive refs wrong here). I'm now with trading standards to get my deposit back. ECV are not in a position to honour anything. In fact Parkalagar despite numerous adverts online deny any knowledge of ECV Harte et al, or any knowledge of supporting contracts. I suggest that unless you want to be pursued for the balance of the FRACTIONS you start researching and act now. Pinheiro is proving very awkward, he will keep your deposit if you don't fight now.


----------



## siobhanwf

Celt said:


> OK thanks- I'm sure they have their reasons. Still I'd like to contribute to any intelligence available re Parkalgar and the ECV, Harte deposit buy-backs




You can still contibute by posting on this thread Celt. Once you have made one more post you can communicate with other parties via PM if there is any information that is too sensitive to post on the main forum


----------



## roquefort

Celt, please make one more post. You should then be able to receive private messages and we can then exchange info by email. I'm very interested to hear the source of your info on Parkalgar.


----------



## markt1272

*Parkalgar Investment*

I invested in Parkalgar through Paul Staines at ECV in May 2011. With the three year term of the investment approaching, I am interested to know what progress anyone has made with recovering their investment.


----------



## markt1272

*Parkalgar*



Celt said:


> As far as I can tell ECV have no substance to the. Pail Staines will not correspond or answer phones. Late posting of accounts- its a £1.00 company. Whether a case could be made against the director I don't know but my gut feeling here is little or no money with him or ECV. I'm not sure how pressure can be put on Pinheiro unless the links can be proved between him and ECV, Harte Kevin Higgs. I do know that the money went to PARALGAR and he- Pinheiro then paid commissions to ECV (and elsewhere) and he was well aawre of the nature of the real deals. Also with the government owning Parkalgar pressure may be put on them through that route.
> What is a PM and why do I have to make ore posts? All I want to do is help a pressure group if we can form one!



Hi - I've read your post with interest. Have you made any progress over the last month or so?


----------



## roquefort

*Parkalgar - Investor Group*

Guys

I am looking to form an investor group to put pressure on Parkalgar to release us from our obligations. I have taken legal advice with a specialised firm in the UK with office in Portugal and there are immediate actions we can take to defend ourselves from losing our deposits.

If you are interested in joining please contact me immediately at ***********

Thanks
Martin


----------



## siobhanwf

Martin I am sorry but I have had to remove you email address as it is against forum rules to post personal details.

SHOULD ANYONE WISH TO CONTACT MARTIN PLEASE DO SO BY USING THE PRIVATE MESSAGING FACILITY


----------



## roquefort

Celt

Please make one more post so that i can contact you by private message.

Things are moving on the legal front.

Regards
Martin


----------



## siobhanwf

Martin

I have just sent you a PM


----------



## roquefort

Celt - please contact me urgently. An investor group is being formed and about to take action.


----------



## Celt

*Parkalgar*



roquefort said:


> Celt - please contact me urgently. An investor group is being formed and about to take action.


Hi great. I'm on /////snip/////// I have a claim in with both trading standards UK and Portugal. I have a 12 point documented complaint referring to 12 breeches of two EEC directives re fractional sales and time share law. I'm up for whatever it reasonably takes. Paul Pinheiro is an obtuse puppet MD and you can get additional info from the editor of Algarve Daily News. Please contact me direct. Don't complete and also you will NOT get anything back from Paul Staines et al under the deposit buy back contracts.. It all hinges on illegal trading by Parkalgar. You should be able to obtain your deposit back with possibly a 100 % mark up under the "cease to trade" clause if you paid through ECV.
Best Chris David


----------



## siobhanwf

Celt & requefort please see pm I have sent you both individually


----------



## Celt

Hi- thanks for you collective help. There are hundreds of thousands of pounds at stake here, ex pats have been taken for a ride. So sorry I have "violated" some rules. I don't know what "post building" is, I've just been informed the PM is personal message, but don't see why that is a violation or problem. Look I'm not trying to upset your forum but I am a 60 year old businessman that just doesn't understand this kind of culture. So if I can help I will, but someone will have to take a lead and get the Parkalgar action group formulated in a common manner. Thanks for your help once again.
Celt


----------



## canoeman

Simple for *your own security* you should not publish your private email address on an open Forum, the site to deter idiots has a simple policy of make 5 posts and then you can send a PM = Personal Message to any Forum member who has also made 5 posts, you can then exchange information as you decide.

If you want a Action Group which I can understand then this a venue to get a message across but not the place for the home of that action group, Facebook or a Blog would be better


----------



## Celt

Thanks- I'd prefer just plain e-mail. Someone has made contact and e can go from there.

Best

Celt


----------



## siobhanwf

Hi Celt, post building is posting short messages to reach the number required to send a private message (PM). The reason for not posting your email on the forum is that it is essentially an open forum and your email can be picked up and you could inundated with unwelcome correspondence. It is all for YOUR security.

As you can see in the PM I sent we aim to help any way we can.


----------



## Celt

Hi Siobahn. I am grateful for your help and I am now in touch with an expat who is helping build a group on "bog standard" email in order to try and achieve our objectives re the scam in question. I'm just informing you I find this stuff very difficult to use. I've been in business for a long time and use computers on a regular basis. But I have to insist people that work for me stick to the basics. Word excel et al. I cant even reply with confidence here, so many options and clouded reply boxes!!, and all these IMN on PPS off and acronyms are way beyond me. I'm a dinosaur and intend to stay that way. Doesn't stop me making a living or enjoying the things I enjoy in life. But things move on. So am I now banned here? Thanks again. Chris


----------



## AdamCo

Hi Celt,
I also invested and would love some help. Could please contact me.


----------



## AdamCo

How can i send a PM to Celt please?


----------



## canoeman

You and they must have made at least 5 posts


----------



## AdamCo

Hi, will other members who have posted in this thread receive an email stating that there is a new post in a thread they were involved in. Anxious to get in contact with people on here.


----------



## canoeman

Should do


----------



## AdamCo

Hi roquefort,
I would like to join the legal action. Can you please contact me?
Regards
Adam


----------



## AdamCo

markt1272 have you got anywhere looking into the problems with this investment.


----------



## Celt

*Parkalgar Autodromo Vista Du Falcaeo*



AdamCo said:


> markt1272 have you got anywhere looking into the problems with this investment.


If you can find a way to PM me with your details I can give you some info on an investor group taking action against certain parties inc ECV who are issuing (hollow)silly threats and think we've left off them. There are a lot of problems with the Parkalgar investments. Get in touch

Celt


----------



## AdamCo

cheers, i will PM you as soon as i figure out how to do it.


----------



## Celt

*Parkalgar*



AdamCo said:


> cheers, i will PM you as soon as i figure out how to do it.


OK maybe contact the guys who run this. They have helped before. Last time I put up my email address I got "decked" heh . But they did sort it for me.

Celt


----------



## Celt

AdamCo said:


> markt1272 have you got anywhere looking into the problems with this investment.


Yes- try and PM me- I don't know how you can do that.
Celt


----------



## AdamCo

i sent you a PM


----------



## Celt

*Parkalgar*



AdamCo said:


> i sent you a PM


Ta- have replied privately


----------



## RichieM

roquefort said:


> You will have to make a few more posts before you can send a PM.
> Your summary of the situation is about right. Unless we can get together as a group to put some pressure on P Pinheiro we will only have two choices: buy a property at a price which is probably way above what it is worth today or lose our deposit.
> We also need to find out if we can take any legal action aginst EVC and get as many investors as possible involved.


 Hi All
I also invested (if thats the right word) in parkalgar. Not sure legal action against ecv will get us anywhere as they are now disappeared.


----------



## RichieM

roquefort said:


> Celt - please contact me urgently. An investor group is being formed and about to take action.


I'm interested is it too late to get in on the action?


----------



## Celt

RichieM- if you ask the people who run the forum how to PM me then I can let you know about our action group. They've been helpful before (thank you) and that's how we got the action group up and running. How it all works remains a mystery to me. But I can't give you my e-mail address here- its a rule buster.

Best

Celt


----------



## RichieM

Thanks Celt
PM sounds like an acronym for something - I can only do it in the afternoon?


----------



## canoeman

Click on the dot by Forum members name in a post, if you or they have made sufficient posts for PM then as an example 
Celt would say Send a private message to celt opens a new window enter a subject and message away


----------



## RichieM

Oh ok you've obviously done this before - cheers


----------



## RichieM

Celt said:


> RichieM- if you ask the people who run the forum how to PM me then I can let you know about our action group. They've been helpful before (thank you) and that's how we got the action group up and running. How it all works remains a mystery to me. But I can't give you my e-mail address here- its a rule buster.
> 
> Best
> 
> Celt


Ok have sent you a message


----------



## Bloodhound

I was also an investor in the Parkalgar development. I should therefore like to join the investor action group. As soon as I am entitled to use PMs, I'll get in touch.
Alternatively if you know how to make contact with me faster than this, please do so !!


----------



## Celt

Bloodhound said:


> I was also an investor in the Parkalgar development. I should therefore like to join the investor action group. As soon as I am entitled to use PMs, I'll get in touch.
> Alternatively if you know how to make contact with me faster than this, please do so !!


Contact me ASAP- things well advanced.
bEST

cELT


----------



## Celt

Sorry Bloodhound don't know how to PM you- had to run last eve This is all a mystery to me. But I have found the chaps/chapesses who run this very helpful and they have passed messages on for me re this matter. Were at an advanced stage and you need to act quickly. So ask if you can contact me direct that would be good. You'll need your contract and any correspondence with Parkalgar. Did you go through Saffron / ECV? who are playing silly fellows and talk hollow threats? - just in case they are holding you back! Do you have correspondence from them? Get in touch

Celt


----------



## Bloodhound

Thanks very much, Celt. I got involved through ECV/Saffron VIP and since signing up in 2010 have been unable to get any response from them. Have therefore been exploring legal action.
I have had no direct dealing with Parkalgar.
Will make direct contact with you as soon as I possibly can.


----------



## Celt

Yes, ECV / SAF are an unprofessional joke. Parkalgar are the real target for reasons to be explained. May go after the above in the future.

Speak / mail soon

C


----------



## siobhanwf

Celt said:


> Sorry Bloodhound don't know how to PM you- had to run last eve This is all a mystery to me. But I have found the chaps/chapesses who run this very helpful and they have passed messages on for me re this matter. Were at an advanced stage and you need to act quickly. So ask if you can contact me direct that would be good. You'll need your contract and any correspondence with Parkalgar. Did you go through Saffron / ECV? who are playing silly fellows and talk hollow threats? - just in case they are holding you back! Do you have correspondence from them? Get in touch
> 
> Celt




Once the OP has made 5 (sensible) posts you will be able to PM him.

To do so just click on hhis name and in the dropdown box you will see "send a private message"click on that and hey presto....contact


----------



## Celt

*Wot !!!*

:eek2::eek2:


siobhanwf said:


> Once the OP has made 5 (sensible) posts you will be able to PM him.
> 
> To do so just click on hhis name and in the dropdown box you will see "send a private message"click on that and hey presto....contact


Hi and Thanks.

I understand compound interest- also discounted cash flow, even the basics of relativity........... But.......I don't know what an OP is, neither do I know how to find a "drop down box". Sorry I know your being helpful........ but he'll have to find a way to PM!! me

Best

Celt


----------



## Bloodhound

OK Celt, I'll manage to PM you as soon as I get to 5 posts !!


----------



## Celt

Yup but if they'll give you my mail I'm happy for you to contact me. I cant put it on here or they'll get cross. Times getting on Bloodhound. Sorry but I can't even get FB right!! Bu tis is my permission for a PM.

C


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi Celt, 

I note the urgency of this matter and hope to be in touch very shortly.


----------



## canoeman

OP = Original Poster

Site moderators or owners don't get cross, simple reason for not posting your email address on an OPEN Forum is your security, as equally it is in your interest to correspond with people in same situation PRIVATELY to protect the information you might want to share about Parkalgar again not on an open forum which for all you know might well be monitored by Paralgar or agents


----------



## Celt

*Yup understood*



canoeman said:


> OP = Original Poster
> 
> Site moderators or owners don't get cross, simple reason for not posting your email address on an OPEN Forum is your security, as equally it is in your interest to correspond with people in same situation PRIVATELY to protect the information you might want to share about Parkalgar again not on an open forum which for all you know might well be monitored by Paralgar or agents




Yes understood and that's fine. *I didn't comment on the policy *I just stated a fact- rather tongue in cheek. EPF has been cross with me before and rightly so. Frankly I'm accused spending too much time online already- but living between two countries makes that useful for me privately and in business. But I haven't the will, patience, memory, or time to familiarise myself with the numerous multi-site facets, of more than the surface protocols entwining web and cloud land. I'm a dinosaur, but we have our uses- I assure you. SO I thank you for your help and advice and I promise to try best not to break the rules.

Best


Celticman- the last Cro Magnon cave painter- yeas really!!!


----------



## johndb

Hi Guys

I know its been a while, does anyone know if all investors in this scheme have joined the group or are there individuals who have not joined but did think they invested.


----------



## johndb

Hi Guys
Just wondering if all the people who thought they invested joined the group set up.
Does anyone know if Paul Staines Company involved in this actually had an AML number and was registered for AML (ANTI MONEY LAUNDERING).


----------



## johndb

Hi guys
Concerning Saffron VIP, ECV Project VDF and ECV has anything new come up from anywhere.


----------

